# how big does my power supply have to be???



## stuck (May 26, 2008)

i need help in deciding what power supply i need
i would like a green power supply!
my budget is £000-£50
my specs:[they are vague because i am not certain]
motherboard asus giga bit ethernet...775 socket
one hard drive SATA 500gb
two DVD rewritable drives one is light scribe SATA or maybe IDE
graphics card under £120 dual display 512-GB ram nvida
two case Fan 80mm and 120mm and CPU cooler
either two 2GB ram modules or four 1gb modules
Intel E8400 3.0ghz:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will depend on what video card 
i can tell you now you are looking at 50+ for the power supply probably in the 70 region
this is in the wrong section the building section is for advice on what components
moving you to there


----------



## stuck (May 26, 2008)

thanks for moving me!!!
i am new......


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Post the video card type, an easy way to find it is to right click on the desktop , select properties , select the settings tab , click the advanced button at the bottem , then click the adapter tab. It will say there what video the pc is currently useing.


----------



## stuck (May 26, 2008)

i am not sure on my video card yet.......


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

emosun said:


> an easy way to find it is to right click on the desktop , select properties , select the settings tab , click the advanced button at the bottem , then click the adapter tab. It will say there what video the pc is currently useing.


----------

